# Storm and its aftermath



## ColdSilverMoon (Aug 17, 2009)

I just returned from a beach vacation with my wife, parents, and brother, and wanted to share a few photos of an amazing storm and the beautiful sunset in its aftermath. I know this isn't the photo album (mods, please move if appropriate), but this storm was truly awe-inspiring to me, so I thought I'd share some of the natural wonders of God's remarkable creation that I witnessed. This was truly an example of how the "heavens declare the glory." Hope you enjoy...

Watching the storms clouds rapidly gather in a fiercely cool wind was most impressive. The clouds billowed and expanded upon each other until they had completely eclipsed the sunlight:





















The rain came, from the East as you see here, and eventually from both the East and the West. Remarkably, we were in a narrow high pressure zone and were spared most of the rain despite the swirling clouds above us. In the last picture you can see the two edges of the storm coming together, more or less encircling us:










Afterwards the air was cool, crisp, and clear. Of course, a lovely rainbow was present as well, extending from the sea over the beach to the canal behind:















The sunset that evening was gorgeous:


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks. Those are some beautiful shots.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 17, 2009)

I caught them on facebook... Beautiful!


----------



## Berean (Aug 17, 2009)

That was great! Thanks.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful shots, but I still have a hard time with all these storms in summer! A lifetime spent in California can distort one's view of summer weather. Although, I was up camping at Lake Tahoe last week and it was freezing and rained a bit, but we were at 6000 feet so I thought the weather was excusable.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2009)

Incredible photos!!!


----------



## dbroyles (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

